# Pug stolen in North London.



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

A Pug has been stolen from a House in North London (N4)

Anyone who lives in the area plz keep a look out. Here is the link BBC News - Celebrities appeal on Twitter after pug dog stolen


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope she's found soon


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS SHE'S BEEN FOUND. Miles & miles from her owners house. Obviously those cruel thieves panicked & dumped her ! was all over the london news & Twitter - the power of media


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

poor baby, i'd hate to think what she's been through, just glad she's back where she belongs


----------

